# Work experience for FSW



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all,

to provide all the past experience letters on the company letter heads with the format they have given is highly impossible. 

Is there any alternative such as (Statutory declaration, the one we use instead of experience letters from past companies). 

thanks,


----------

